# Synaesthesia.... Any Synaesthetes on PerC??



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

Noctis said:


> I have lexical-gustatory synaesthesia as well. I had it since I was a child. The word "or" tastes like orange, "great" like grape, Peter like peanut butter, "better" like butter, the word "man" tastes like ham, "hero" like Oreo. The word child tastes like American cheese in cheeseburgers, idk why. Friend tastes like french fries.


Ok, I'm so excited to hear from you! That's the main synaesthesia that I have. I agree with you about the tastes for Grape, Peter (although it's also Pizza), and butter. Do you know who James Wannerton is? He's a British Man who is a Lexical- Gust. Synnie and has been featured on documentaries and sows talking about this form of Syn.


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

I'm not sure, but everything you said makes you sound like a synaesthete. And the colors of the wind could have been written by a synnie, or just a very clever and poetic person. Always hard to tell. Creativity has similar features, and one is usually connected to the other.


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

AddictiveMuse said:


> i don't have Synaesthesia.
> i don't think i'd mind having it because
> i hear they make some of the best songwriters
> what's it like to have it?
> do you guys like it or hate it?


I like it. Some times though, it's a little distracting. I could live with or without it just fine. Though, if I lost it, don't know what would go with it that might be connected to it. I wonder If I'd lose some of my creativity. THAT would be a big problem for me!


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

@PurpleLemon I love your name, btw! For a while now, I've planned, for if I ever Owned a Coffee or Tea House or something, that a possible name would be "The Blue Orange". Not a big deal, but had to say something from one trippy fruity person to another!


----------



## StoryLover221B (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't have synesthesia, but I think it sounds super cool! I do sort of on occasion associate certain letters or numbers or words with colors, but I don't actually see them that way, it's more of a conscious, forced connection I'm guessing is due to, like, a letter learning poster I saw as a kid in kindergarten or something. I tried to figure out some of these associations, but I kind of failed, because, like I said, I don't truly have synesthesia, and I was sort of in-between on some letters and numbers. I went ahead and eliminated the letters I had basically no color for. Still, it was fun!


----------



## Hails (Oct 12, 2013)

I wouldn't call myself a "synaesthete" however I have tried to understand certain things before that may be along the same lines - maybe you guys could enlighten me on this? Like maybe I'm just uber sensitive to certain stimulation?


- My hands are extremely sensitive - like, if I am rolling a ball of clay in my palms or playing with it with my finger tips, I will get a very sensual, pleasurable feeling outside of simply feeling the material but directly from it, if that makes any sense 


- Drinking water from a mug/coffee cup physically nauseates me - but tastes amazing/refreshing from a metal container and then decent from a plastic cup


- Food tastes better and is more satisfying when eating with my hands


- I've also closed my eyes and seen rainbows while cuddling someone I love, and/or blasts of light and color, but I've always assumed most people experience this 


- I get chills from music - but I'm sure at least half the population does


- Wiggling/wedging an upside down hockey stick, or anything hard, into thick, dense snow gives me the same sensation that the famous "nails scratching a chalkboard" does 


One thing from the definition that I DEFINITELY GET is the "sensation felt elsewhere in body: the feeling of sensation in one part of the body when another part is stimulated" but once again, I thought this had to do with nerves within the body being linked?


----------



## Classic (Feb 2, 2014)

Is it Synaesthe if you see visually a timeline with all the major people of decades representing each horizontal block of decade? The 90's as a whole colored in grey with some bright organe one edge going to the 2000s. 50s 60s are all black n white attached with feeling freedom change and rock n roll. 70s are colorful and hazy with weed smoke and sexy scandals. 80s are musical and vibrantly nostalgic. The 2000s are broken up into semi blocks, 2000-2003 are hot and have summer feel while also being end of innocence. 2004-2006 are cloudy and technical, musically depressing. 2007 is new era and bright. 2008-2010 is growth and comedy and sexy. 2011-present negative and unknown.


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

XOF said:


> Is it Synaesthe if you see visually a timeline with all the major people of decades representing each horizontal block of decade? The 90's as a whole colored in grey with some bright organe one edge going to the 2000s. 50s 60s are all black n white attached with feeling freedom change and rock n roll. 70s are colorful and hazy with weed smoke and sexy scandals. 80s are musical and vibrantly nostalgic. The 2000s are broken up into semi blocks, 2000-2003 are hot and have summer feel while also being end of innocence. 2004-2006 are cloudy and technical, musically depressing. 2007 is new era and bright. 2008-2010 is growth and comedy and sexy. 2011-present negative and unknown.


Yes that is definitely Synaesthesia~!


----------



## fillthevoid (Apr 13, 2014)

I had a case of synesthesia once. It happened during my class and right after making a fool out of myself when doing a presentation.

When I sat back down on my seat, I read over a paper I wrote and noticed that all the lower-case g's had this grey-ish color aura around them. All the g's were basically glowing. I was perplexed at first but then quickly realized it may be synesthesia, so I decided to test it out. I took out a highlighter, and attempted to highlight every single g in the paper. You should see how fast I did it. The g's stuck out like a sore thumb. A guy beside me saw what I was doing and just looked at me with a bewildered face. 

Must've been the anxiety or adrenaline rush I got from failing the presentation.


----------



## houdini (Apr 24, 2014)

Does perfect pitch count as a form of Synaesthesia? I've read that in a couple places and I could see that being the case.


----------



## AnDieFreude (May 10, 2014)

Yes! I have it. Numbers, letters, words and even different keys in music. E.g F major sounds very orange whereas C minor is a dark indigo.


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

houdini said:


> Does perfect pitch count as a form of Synaesthesia? I've read that in a couple places and I could see that being the case.


It could somehow be connected, perhaps.


----------



## CaptainWildChild (Dec 26, 2012)

Hmm actually there are alot of threads about synaesthesia. 


I don't see the colors but I associate letters/numbers with colors, also they have traits, like little personalities if you would like. Sounds has colors and days and months has certain places.


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

CaptainWildChild said:


> Hmm actually there are alot of threads about synaesthesia.
> 
> 
> I don't see the colors but I associate letters/numbers with colors, also they have traits, like little personalities if you would like. Sounds has colors and days and months has certain places.


Yeah, I had looked for other Syn. thread before creating this, and couldn't find any. It wasn't til I made it that the showed me down at the bottom a short list of similar threads~ and I was like, "Are you kidding me?" If you haven't already, you might take the type poll on one of them. So far the INFPs are "winning"- lol!

You have "Grapheme- color" syn. + a couple other kinds- cool!


----------

